
Ask HN: Why are entity component systems not used widely in web development? - oooooof
Entity component systems https:&#x2F;&#x2F;en.m.wikipedia.org&#x2F;wiki&#x2F;Entity–component–system are used in game development, and claim great benefit in simplifying codebases.<p>A cursory glance around doesn’t show any web front end libraries based on ECS.<p>Why have they not had more impact in web front end application development?<p>Ref:
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.gamasutra.com&#x2F;blogs&#x2F;TobiasStein&#x2F;20171122&#x2F;310172&#x2F;The_EntityComponentSystem__An_awesome_gamedesign_pattern_in_C_Part_1.php
======
Eridrus
Most web front-end code exists a single page at a time, and encompasses a
pretty narrow range of functionality, so you can get away with fewer
abstractions/patterns/etc since your whole program is pretty simple.

I think Redux (often used with React/React Native) looks a bit like ECS, at
least to the extent that they both use an event/action-oriented approach.

But web front ends are just far simpler than games, and so the main priority
is how to make them look like the designers want and how to crank them out
quickly, rather than how to manage a lot of complexity.

